# Propel Advanced SL3 Ordered



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

2014 model ordered. Will upgrade running gear to DA Di2 and put my 6.7's on as soon as it arrives and most importantly, post pictures.

Very excited!!


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I recently got 6.7's to, can't wait to see your bike.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I had the 6.7's on my SW Venge. They are great wheels both from performance and durability perspectives. I use them throughout the spring/summer/autumn and only switch to Ali brakig strip mavics for the winter group rides. TBH if I didn't own them I would have gone for a SL0 and had the Zipps but there was no way I was going to sell them and let somebody else enjoy them as much as me. You should enjoy your set too.

The first bits (STI, chainset) of the 9070 groupset arrived yesterday. Damn, even the boxes are bike porn!!


----------

